# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: doen light producten echt afvallen

## FRANCOIS580

Dieet: doen light producten echt afvallen 

*Een aangepaste voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging zijn de eerste vereisten om je streefgewicht zo dicht mogelijk te benaderen en onder controle te houden. Steeds meer consumenten kiezen in hun strijd tegen overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas voor allerlei light producten en kunstmatige zoetstoffen. Is dit wel een verstandige keuze, en welke gevolgen hebben deze licht producten en suikervervangers voor je gezondheid. Is light voeding écht wel zo gezond als men ons probeert te doen geloven en vooral, doen ze je écht afvallen?*

Onze winkelrekken staan barstensvol met light producten. Voor zowat alle voedingsmiddelen bestaat een lightversie met een strikt minimum aan calorieën. Hun populariteit is nauwelijks te stuiten, maar wat doen ze met je gezondheid? 
De opmars van light producten begon jaren geleden met de introductie van lightversies van allerlei frisdranken. De consument met overgewicht greep zo massaal naar deze dorstlessers dat er nu haast geen voedingsmiddelen meer bestaan waar géén lightversie van te vinden is. Voor velen is light synoniem van gezond en weinig of geen calorieën. Wetenschappers hangen na tal van onderzoeken echter een gans ander beeld op van deze light voeding. Is light dan écht wel zo light als handige reclamejongens ons voor spiegelen en hoe reageert ons lichaam tegen deze vederlichte voedingsproducten?

*Wat zijn light- producten?*

Alle light producten moeten aan een speciale reglementering voldoen. Niet alle voedingsmiddelen mogen immers zomaar het etiket 'light' dragen. Ze moeten minstens dertig procent minder vetstoffen en calorieën of suikers bevatten. Dat geeft ons een verkeerd beeld, want in heel wat light voeding zijn de meeste vetstoffen vervangen door koolhydraten en/of eiwitten, die evenveel en zelfs meer verborgen vetstoffen kunnen bevatten. Minder vet zal je ook minder vlug verzadigen, waardoor je van light producten meer zult eten...

*Wees voorzichtig met frisdranken*

Met frisdranken is nog méér waakzaamheid nodig. Van light frisdranken zul je meer drinken en krijg je dus toch evenveel calorieën binnen. Water en thee blijven veruit de meest gezonde dranken. 
Bij vele light dranken werden de suikers vervangen door kunstmatige zoetstoffen als aspartaam en sacharine, die voor onze gezondheid zelfs nog nadeliger zijn dan suikers.


*Light zorgt voor meer eetlust*


Wetenschappers raden het gebruik van light producten en kunstmatige zoetstoffen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## sietske763

je hebt het over thee en water,
heb dat lang gedronken om gezond te blijven en voor een betere huid,
nou hoorde ik een paar maanden geleden dat warme dranken, thee dus, niet meetelt om 2 liter water binnen te krijgen, warme dranken werden niet opgenomen....is dat zo..

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, 
Dat heb ik eens aan mijn huisarts gevraagd. Dat telt evengoed mee, alleen moet je je wel realiseren dat koffie en thee vochtafdrijvend zijn, dus zou je er verstandig aan doen om daarnaast water te drinken.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Wees gerust Sietske, thee, koffie en alle warme dranken tellen zeker mee om aan je dagelijkse twee liter water te komen... Gezondh eid!

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## Flogiston

Of je nu iets warms of iets kouds drinkt, in de maag neemt het binnen heel korte tijd de temperatuur van het lichaam aan. Vanaf dat moment maakt de drinktemperatuur dus niets meer uit, en worden alle dranken even goed opgenomen.

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik zeker aan mijn 2 liter water kom per dag, altijd staat er een glas of een flesje water op tafel en regelmatig moet ik dit gaan bijvullen en dan spreek ik nog niet over de andere dranken die ik drink op een dag alhoewel light dranken niet veel in huis komen bij mij of andere dranken. Ja in het weekend zal ik eens een koffie verkeerd drinken of een paar maar door de week niet en ik moet dan ook wel degelijk meer gaan plassen. Zelfs in de auto ligt er altijd een fles water (ha ha je weet maar nooit wat je tegenkomt als je onderweg bent) en ik drink het meeste gewoon kraantjeswater hoor en ook frisdranken op basis van water.

----------


## dotito

> je hebt het over thee en water,
> heb dat lang gedronken om gezond te blijven en voor een betere huid,
> nou hoorde ik een paar maanden geleden dat warme dranken, thee dus, niet meetelt om 2 liter water binnen te krijgen, warme dranken werden niet opgenomen....is dat zo..


 Sietske schattie, wie heeft jou dat wijs gemaakt, dat thee niet meetelt om u waterreserve aan te vullen. Natuurlijk is het altijd beter water te drinken, of kruidenthee, die bevatten ook geen caffeine. Is wel zo dat je teveel koffie drinkt dat dat het afvallen kan doen verminderen, zodat het meer vocht ophoud, maar dan moet je al veel koffie drinken hoor! 


do xxx  :Wink:

----------

